# Roli's Equator 2



## el-bo (Nov 12, 2020)

ROLI


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Nov 12, 2020)

waiting for a 61 key mpe keyboard


----------



## mgnoatto (Nov 12, 2020)

Sunny Schramm said:


> waiting for a 61 key mpe keyboard


There was a Roli 61 key but is discontinued (Roli Grand, it was around $3000), I have a 25-key, I think a 49-key it's perfect for mpe playing


----------



## mgnoatto (Nov 12, 2020)

Also you can use 3 Lumi together and you get 6 octaves


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Nov 12, 2020)

mgnoatto said:


> Also you can use 3 Lumi together and you get 6 octaves



I dont like and want lego in my studio


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Nov 12, 2020)

mgnoatto said:


> There was a Roli 61 key but is discontinued (Roli Grand, it was around $3000), I have a 25-key, I think a 49-key it's perfect for mpe playing


yep - sadly :-( I can not use anything under 61 in my workflow.


----------



## tf-drone (Nov 12, 2020)

Sunny Schramm said:


> yep - sadly :-( I can not use anything under 61 in my workflow.


You could try a Haken Continuum.


----------



## tf-drone (Nov 13, 2020)

...installing Equator 2 now 
FYI: it is a 6,5 GB three part install via Roli Connect. Click on the Equator 2 tab to access the download buttons of the two libraries.


----------



## mgnoatto (Nov 13, 2020)

Let me know how good it is. I think I will buy the update soon. Equator 1 is really good


----------



## el-bo (Nov 13, 2020)

Sunny Schramm said:


> yep - sadly :-( I can not use anything under 61 in my workflow.



It's be a shame for you to miss out for the sake of one octave. I can definitely understand this argument for the two-octave version, and I would've also loved a 61-'key' version. However, in the end, four octaves is better than none


----------



## rnb_2 (Nov 13, 2020)

Just for playing around with MPE, even the Lightpad Block is fun, especially if you want something to carry around (when we can start going out again, that is). It's still just two octaves, but it can do everything a Seaboard does, just not in a way that emulates a piano keyboard. The Seaboard was what got me back to looking at music a few years back, but I ended up with a Lightpad and a couple control blocks instead - since I have no training, the ability to light up notes in scale was helpful (back before I knew that software was now doing this with normal MIDI controllers).

And, unlike every Seaboard, they seem to be available right now.


----------



## tf-drone (Nov 13, 2020)

Hi,


mgnoatto said:


> Let me know how good it is. I think I will buy the update soon. Equator 1 is really good


first of all, it installs beside Equator 1, so you have both. That makes absolute sense, because E2 pushes the concept further. The sound quality is the same, but there was noting to complain form the beginning.
It is six oscillators now, and each an be either a wavetable, a sample, granular or noise. That adds a lot of possibilities, but programming it is a beast.

There are some awesome presets when you have a "simple" sound and then PRESS or SLIDE into granular madness.

E2 comes with about 1400 presets - that will keep anyone busy for a while. And it is even more one of the synth that makes sounds no other can.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 14, 2020)

Sunny Schramm said:


> I dont like and want lego in my studio



I've heard a few things about poor build quality of the Lumi and poor key action, which really surprises me as my Seaboard Rise is one of the best made products I've seen in a long time.

Plus £ 299 is taking the RIP......I haven't seen or touched one, but I'm guessing anyone learning to play on that is going to have all sort of problems later on.....



mgnoatto said:


> Also you can use 3 Lumi together and you get 6 octaves



Thats £ 900 for what looks like a cheap toy.... but I have to say that if someone made a quality version of this with a decent key action, it would be really good for people like myself who travel a fair bit.....


----------



## mgnoatto (Nov 15, 2020)

Michael Antrum said:


> I've heard a few things about poor build quality of the Lumi and poor key action, which really surprises me as my Seaboard Rise is one of the best made products I've seen in a long time.


To me the Rise is one of the best made products I have, I find difficult that the lumi is bad until I get my hands on one. I have the lightpad block too and it's great build too.

Equator 2 is really good, but I miss deeply that I can't midi learn any of the parameters on the synth! not even the macros! they are fixed CCs, it's in the FAQs and doesn't seem they will add that feature soon


----------



## cnogradi (Nov 16, 2020)

Will the Seaboards now come with Equator 2 or still ship with Equator 1 for free.


----------



## Pier (Dec 9, 2020)

I'm considering getting Equator for experimenting with samples.

Can someone that owns it confirm something for me?

The manual mentions there are multi velocity + round robin samples in the library, but as far as I can tell it's not possible to do that with your own samples. Is this correct?

Also, is it possible to use different samples on different notes? Maybe not something as intricate as say Halion or Kontakt, but maybe restricting one sample oscillator to one octave or so.


----------



## cnogradi (Dec 10, 2020)

cnogradi said:


> Will the Seaboards now come with Equator 2 or still ship with Equator 1 for free.



Answer from Roli:

Thanks for getting in touch.

The RISE includes a license for Equator 1, which you will still be able to use and continue to have access to.

Equator 2 is a brand new product and is not part of the software bundle that is included with the RISE or Songmaker Kit.

However, if you are an owner of Equator / ROLI Studio, you are entitled to the discounted upgrade pricing for Equator 2, which you can check out here - https://roli.com/products/software/equator2/overview

Equator 2 is a new product, and will not be bundled with any hardware, but ROLI hardware owners will be entitled to a discounted upgrade price.

I hope this is helpful. Please don't hesitate to get in touch if you have any further queries. 

Kind regards,

Marcus | Creator Support Technical Lead


----------

